# how many pups did your vizsla have?



## donnne21

if you vizsla has ever had pups then how many was it and if you breed them then what is the average amount


----------



## vgal

Well…it happened. My dog had a pup. Yup just one pup; totally unheard of for a Vizsla but leave it to mine to have it happen that way. The mother and male pup are doing great. She had the pup around 11:30 a.m. on Monday May 20, 2008. Vet says all looks good. The Vet was saying that sometimes when she gets bread at the end of her cycle that they only get one or two. The puppy is a cute little guy and "mom" has been great with him. I couldn't be more pleased with how careful and how well she is taking care of him.


----------



## luckybooger

Post pictures! Vizsla puppies are SO cute!


----------



## vgal

Here is a picture of our little guy. Hope the photo works.


----------



## Vladone

I've had from 2 to 13 and never lost one. The more the merrier. Aren't they just the cutest?


----------



## emma

We've had a litter of 1 puppy, up to a litter of 12 pupies!


----------



## V-Proxy

Our Vizsla had 7 puppies her first litter. She is pregnant now and still 1.5 weeks till she's do, and she's already ballooned out much larger than when she whelped the first litter. We go to the vet for an x-ray / ultrasound tomorrow. I wouldn't be surprised if she's carrying at least 12-13. Poor thing seems so miserable right now. She's getting spayed after this litter is adopted to their forever homes.


----------

